# New Audi A3 sedan (4 door coupe) debut pics = the S3X



## MA-JEN (Feb 27, 2006)

Audi FTW on this one! The profile is absolutely stunning for a small sedan. That is NOT easy to accomplish on a sedan of this size. Pics via http://www.a3forums.com







































































Source: http://www.a3forums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

wow that looks clean. I just hope they make a sportback concept too...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

There is something wrong wth that concept . . . NO 3 INCH WHEEL GAP :bs:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Very hot! Can't wait to see the sport back version, love how the DRL strip is an update to the current version:thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cant wait to see SB concept


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I think it looks great. It will be interesting to see how close the actual car comes to prototype but it doesn't look like it is too far off from production. Too bad we still may be looking at 2 1/2 -3 years away.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

That's alright d, cause I don't plan to buy a new car for next 2years . Of course By then all tweaks completed and bugs have been eliminated from the car before it come to our shores (hopefully). 
I must say it looks better than current B8 A4, which I'm sure is next for the corporate refreshing.


----------



## jsphotog83 (Feb 23, 2011)

wow! nice looking vehicle!


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

A great looking concept.

However, has anyone else noticed the dimensions in the press release? 174.8" long, 72.5" wide, and 54.7" tall. This is a big car, more A4 sized than A3. This concept is 10" longer than the current A3. No me gusta. If they called this the new A4 it would be perfect, IMO.


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Mmmmm....that's a stunner. Hovering my hand regarding the choice in colour for the dash though - white ?....erm....not my color for dashboards, but each to their own huh ?

Needs different rims too, imo.....too much space between the spokes :laugh:

Apart from that, when are they for sell ???


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

My next car for sure, as far as the length goes the new Jetta is around 182" long so it is a little smaller than that. I will be test driving the new GLI but waiting for this before i make a purchase.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

F me sideways that is GORGEOUS damn my 100% plans for the Golf R just became 50% plans in an instant ugh

can someone pull up the LWH dimensions of the B5 A4 and see how this compares?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks huge like A4


----------



## MA-JEN (Feb 27, 2006)

Ryephile said:


> A great looking concept.
> 
> However, has anyone else noticed the dimensions in the press release? 174.8" long, 72.5" wide, and 54.7" tall. This is a big car, more A4 sized than A3. This concept is 10" longer than the current A3. No me gusta. If they called this the new A4 it would be perfect, IMO.


Probably means the next A4 will be growing again.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Flaming tornado lines? Is this an Audi or is it giving in to BMW & Chris Bangle?

As I have indicated in the sketch design of the car, its proportion did not translate over. That design seems to indicate a mid-front layout, which is not likely in a transverse layout. This car shows its front overhang is like the old A3. In fact, it is based on the existing chassis. Not sure if it is in fact introduced on the new chassis, how far the wheels will have that pushed to the corner look.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Ryephile said:


> A great looking concept.
> 
> However, has anyone else noticed the dimensions in the press release? 174.8" long, 72.5" wide, and 54.7" tall. This is a big car, more A4 sized than A3. This concept is 10" longer than the current A3. No me gusta. If they called this the new A4 it would be perfect, IMO.


The current A4 is 185.2" in length, 72" W and 56.2" tall so this A3 is still over 10" shorter than the A4. It's also about 7" shorter than the Jetta and seems about right to me.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm liking it


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i know this is just a concept car and i'm sure there'll be minor changes prior to production but i think the way it is is ready for roll out. imo, it's that good! 

if someone put a gun to my head and made me point out something i'm not totally stoked on, it would have to be the rear. maybe it's the angle of the pic but it's just looks a bit box'y to me. reminds me of some non-euro car. maybe it's the hard corners with the sharp angles of the tail lights. 

nonetheless, the car is sweetness! rear bucket seats is a nice touch.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Not gonna lie that thing looks hot. Lines look great on it. The grill actually looks good. Although, im imagining where a plate will go on that front end. Somewhere will it ruin the grill. Im loving the back too. 

Defiantely can't wait to see the SB version now. I can wait a few years and be through this a3 before i plunge for a new one for sure.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

STFU


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

this car is based on the existing chassis. So it ain't going to be rolling out anytime soon, even if the market demands it.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lot's of win here. The side mirrors are dumb as are the door handles. Never gonna see the light of day. The turn signals are also a bit odd. The interior is stunning; and therin lies my biggest issue with this car. There is no way they can deliver that interior in an entry level car for under 30k. That car, as spec'd would be 45-50k. So it's a great concept and all,but I don't see this car coming to market as-is without a major stripping job and plastification.

Cool little baby seat they flash @ 5:56 of the video. 

But whatever, I still love this new concept. Going in the right direction. Make the M1 look wicked outdated.

I still want the RS3 as a holdover.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder what the price tag is going to look like on something like that though


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

want to see 2 door hatch please.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

azoceanblue said:


> There is something wrong wth that concept . . . NO 3 INCH WHEEL GAP :bs:
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


You have to wait for the production units.


:laugh:


----------



## mikedone (Apr 6, 2009)

love this! except the mirrors though.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

nice but i want a wagon version !


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

jmass said:


> wow that looks clean. I just hope they make a sportback concept too...





NY_Avant said:


> Very hot! Can't wait to see the sport back version, love how the DRL strip is an update to the current version:thumbup:





tiptronic said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> cant wait to see SB concept





RedLineRob said:


> nice but i want a wagon version !


lol :laugh:











they were way ahead of audi...http://www.a3forums.com/?p=18


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

keithermadness said:


> You have to wait for the production units.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Exactly. No way that concept wheel gap will make production.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> lol :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they seem to be of two different styling. besides the different front lighting, lines don't blend into headlinght/taillight the same way, specifically the tornado line. but the hatch has the conventional audi side slab, while the saloon seem to have a concave / vertical slab, not unlike the bangle 3/5 series (it looked more curvy in the A3 concept's sketch and CG rendition, but not in real life). Not sure I want that in an Audi, but the fad is being copied everywhere that Audi seems to be pressured to copy that trend. As long they don't have the upward sloping tornado line that doesn't run parallel to the greenhouse.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Well. Yow. I'm impressed. Too bad a production version is so far off. Happy they've managed to make such a beautiful body fit into the length. 174" is fine by me. Hell, my '92 Sentra 2-door was 172". Great packaging here.

Random thoughts. Thick B-pillar. Rear deck reminds me of the old Ford Probe - which itself was a great design in its time. Neither here nor there on that. The shoulder ridge is strong. I like it, but wonder if/when it'll get old. Gutsy though.

Realistic downsides. I'm sure the interior will be more conservative. Looks like painful rear headroom. Not loving the arm rest again - needs to be more solid. Go figure on the DSG interface there, but nice paddles! Mirrors will have to get more functional - when will someone do 6" LCDs inside with camera's? The whole platform-suspension will have to go into production 2" higher - though I'm impressed they presented basically an RS3 variant to show. Doubt we'll see the rear buckets, or seats anywhere near as nice as these. 

Realistic upsides and expectations - gorgeous. Modern. Looks FAST. Wide. Low. Happy they abandoned the flying buttresses of the front console. I'm liking the horizontal dash theme. Finally the A3 gets rear air vents. Lighting is rad - hopefully it won't fade with the trends. Happy they're sticking to the TT/A3 round vents and dials. Will probably be a darker interior in production.

Tentatively looking forward to it. This definitely grabs my interest again. I'd order mine in Lava Gray (!), light gray interior, 2.0TDI from the Euro GTD, Quattro, 6-sp DSG, Audi Drive Select, nav, rear cameras, Bang & Olufsun sound, ~$38K. Will consider SportBack if it's equally stunning. Then again, maybe I'll pick one up CPO in 2015 :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> wall of text


yeah haha i posted that as a joke, as clearly car and driver did their job and guessing last year...funny to see how audi ACTUALLY designed the concept


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah haha i posted that as a joke, as clearly car and driver did their job and guessing last year...funny to see how audi ACTUALLY designed the concept


Yeah, I think C&D extracted the look from A1 prototypes (which has changed since the A1 was introduced). But Audi seem to have gone the beemer way instead with the slab.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

want


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

save the front, give us the hatch back....back.


----------



## Stookmk5 (Jan 24, 2006)

It does look like s3x. Any chance at all this engine makes it into an S3 or RS3 sedan? Definitely don't think it'd be in a regular version.


----------

